# Top down documented



## DonCT (Oct 14, 2006)

I finally decided to fire up a top down fire and take some pictures. I'm currious how it compares with others top downers. Thanks RooSpike for showing me that film loop software Works GREAT 

http://www.filmloop.com/cgi-bin/bv/bv.py?ticket=y6fzqyfJB1EgLCOJbcq0WWSY8EMqFjS4&flash=1


----------



## Roospike (Oct 14, 2006)

Excellent !  Great Loop and very well edited .  :cheese:


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 14, 2006)

That was great. I'll have to try that my self.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 15, 2006)

hi don nice job. in picture 22 whats that bottle contain next to your stove tools?

thanks
Jason


----------



## DonCT (Oct 15, 2006)

That's my glass cleaning gel. It's it has a mild abrasive that makes the glass super clear


----------



## senorFrog (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice!  Thanks for going to all that work.  I'll try starting my fire like that next time.


----------



## Harley (Oct 16, 2006)

That's really neat, Don... great pictures

NOW GET TO WORK ON THAT SHEETROCK!! :coolgrin:


----------



## crow (Oct 16, 2006)

beautiful film loop!
~Great to see that.
Wish it was in the general hearth room posts, cause u know there'll be questions about how top down method works...
Kudos for documenting it!


----------



## DonCT (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, it can be linked to, incase someone asks.

And Harley, you sound like my Fiance. "Do this, do that", blah, blah, blah. %-P


----------

